

Tech Jobs And Airbnb Are Squeezing The SF Housing Market — Here’s What To Do - daegloe
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/31/sf-housing-market/

======
BadassFractal
Making a trip down there in 2 weeks to roll the dice for a SF-area apartment..
All these articles make the situation sound absolutely catastrophic.

If anybody's leasing a pad, help a brother out :)

------
paulhauggis
I know SF is great for startups and all..but $600,000 for a condo??

